# Not Able To Install Total War: Warhammer - [HELP]



## Gerardconnell (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am having a serious problem recently. When I try to download and install 'Total War: Warhammer', I encounter a problem, such as my C drive turning red. I don't understand why I am having this kind of problem. But when I cancel the installation process, C drive becomes normal. Can anyone help me install the game without any issue?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I do believe that means your C drive does not have enough free space to install the game. try uninstalling a couple of other games or programs you don't use or barely use that might help.


----------



## Gerardconnell (Dec 29, 2020)

Haskanael said:


> I do believe that means your C drive does not have enough free space to install the game. try uninstalling a couple of other games or programs you don't use or barely use that might help.


You are exactly right Haskanael. I have checked the C drive properly and found a Windows10upgrade folder which is not necessary to store there. I understood this from an online post and learnt that it is safe to delete that particular folder. After deletion, I have got enough space for installing the game. Now the installation process has been completed and I can enjoy my game.


----------



## Eddie A. Johnson (Oct 11, 2021)

This is a very useful post. Thank you!


----------

